# 10 Professions with the highest Suicide Rates



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

and you just fixed that motor!
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

dronai said:


> Electricians rank 7 !!!
> 
> There may be a scientific explanation for the higher than average suicide rates amongst electricians, a rate that is 1.36 higher than average. While being an electrician can be a lucrative profession, it can also be difficult when the economy is bad and work is scarce. Beyond the stressful economic factors that may affect electricians, there have been recent studies that have posited that an electrician’s long-term exposure to electromagnetic fields could ultimately affect brain chemistry. The electromagnetic fields may affect melatonin production in the brain, which can potentially lead to depression, potentially culminating in suicide.
> 
> Full article http://www.therichest.com/rich-list/the-biggest/the-10-professions-with-the-highest-suicide-rates/4/


A lot of electricians could have held their jobs longer if they had taken the time to do the job correctly instead of trying to find shortcuts. Over time they are short changing their labor. When a job is bid correctly it includes correct installation and the labor is accounted for. Getting done quicker does not make you a better electrician.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm surprised "We" made the list


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> Electricians rank 7 !!!
> 
> there have been recent studies that have posited that an electrician’s long-term exposure to electromagnetic fields could ultimately affect brain chemistry. The electromagnetic fields may affect melatonin production in the brain, which can potentially lead to depression, potentially culminating in suicide.
> 
> Full article http://www.therichest.com/rich-list/the-biggest/the-10-professions-with-the-highest-suicide-rates/4/


 
Complete non sense !

View attachment 39942


----------



## xebo (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't know about suicide, but this field seems to attract people who get a boner for hard work. People loooove to work hard in the electrical world.

"We just gotta work work work, and when we finish working we'll work some more because work work work worky worky work"

I have a tolerance for hard work, but no more than that. I tolerate it. I'd prefer to sit at home in my underwear making money, but I haven't found anyone that's hiring for that yet. 

I just can't figure out why some of these old dogs love them some hard work. My supervisor worked 60 hours this week and he's salaried. And I know he goes home and remodels his house when he's not working. He fkn brags about it. 

I'm like dude...just take a breather. Take a bubble bath or something man. Get you some bath salts. *Ex-fo-li-ate.*


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

xebo said:


> I don't know about suicide, but this field seems to attract people who get a boner for hard work. People loooove to work hard in the electrical world.
> 
> "We just gotta work work work, and when we finish working we'll work some more because work work work worky worky work"
> 
> ...


This attitude is something I despise. It's not about enjoying hard work, it's about doing what needs to be done to get the job done. It's about discipline and having pride in what you do.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

If "we're 7 on the list, I don't think some of us are that happy.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

dronai said:


> If "we're 7 on the list, I don't think some of us are that happy.


We should strive to be #1. Where's our pride?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

NC EET said:


> This attitude is something I despise. It's not about enjoying hard work, it's about doing what needs to be done to get the job done. *It's about discipline and having pride in what you do.*


Isn't that hard work work worky worky work?:w00t:
















:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I'M JUST SO SICK AND TIRED OF THAT CUSTOMER CALLING ME AGAIN AND AGAIN. THE CONVERSATION GOES LIKE THIS, "HI DON, THIS IS JOHN ********, HOW ARE YOU?" I ANSWER, "GOOD." HE ANSWERS BACK, "GOOD, GOOD" JUST WONDERING WHEN WE CAN GET YOU TO COME OVER AND DO SOME MORE WORK ON OUR HOUSE?" PLEASE JUST GET THE DUMB HOUSE READY TO ROUGH IN AND THEN WE'LL COME OVER AND DO IT. I'M SICK OF STOPPING BY FOR A FEW HOURS AT A TIME!!!


----------



## xebo (Jul 6, 2014)

wendon said:


> I'M JUST SO SICK AND TIRED OF THAT CUSTOMER CALLING ME AGAIN AND AGAIN. THE CONVERSATION GOES LIKE THIS, "HI DON, THIS IS JOHN ********, HOW ARE YOU?" I ANSWER, "GOOD." HE ANSWERS BACK, "GOOD, GOOD" JUST WONDERING WHEN WE CAN GET YOU TO COME OVER AND DO SOME MORE WORK ON OUR HOUSE?" PLEASE JUST GET THE DUMB HOUSE READY TO ROUGH IN AND THEN WE'LL COME OVER AND DO IT. I'M SICK OF STOPPING BY FOR A FEW HOURS AT A TIME!!!


Imagined you two just screaming at each other during that exchange


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

wendon said:


> I'M JUST SO SICK AND TIRED OF THAT CUSTOMER CALLING ME AGAIN AND AGAIN. THE CONVERSATION GOES LIKE THIS, "HI DON, THIS IS JOHN ********, HOW ARE YOU?" I ANSWER, "GOOD." HE ANSWERS BACK, "GOOD, GOOD" JUST WONDERING WHEN WE CAN GET YOU TO COME OVER AND DO SOME MORE WORK ON OUR HOUSE?" PLEASE JUST GET THE DUMB HOUSE READY TO ROUGH IN AND THEN WE'LL COME OVER AND DO IT. I'M SICK OF STOPPING BY FOR A FEW HOURS AT A TIME!!!


Just put the gun down....


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Top to causes of electrician suicide are mindless power saver and grounding discussions. :laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

xebo said:


> Imagined you two just screaming at each other during that exchange


Oh, no! I manage to act very civil to him. Closet rage!!:laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Suicide,......maybe guys are offing their selves with working hot


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Top to causes of electrician suicide are mindless power saver and grounding discussions. :laughing:


You forgot Power Savers.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Beyond the stressful economic factors that may affect electricians, *there have been recent studies* that have posited that an electrician’s long-term exposure to electromagnetic fields could ultimately affect brain chemistry. The electromagnetic fields may affect melatonin production in the brain, which can potentially lead to depression, potentially culminating in suicide.












~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

dronai said:


> Electricians rank 7 !!!
> 
> There may be a scientific explanation for the higher than average suicide rates amongst electricians, a rate that is 1.36 higher than average. While being an electrician can be a lucrative profession, it can also be difficult when the economy is bad and work is scarce. Beyond the stressful economic factors that may affect electricians, there have been recent studies that have posited that an electrician’s long-term exposure to electromagnetic fields could ultimately affect brain chemistry. The electromagnetic fields may affect melatonin production in the brain, which can potentially lead to depression, potentially culminating in suicide.
> 
> Full article http://www.therichest.com/rich-list/the-biggest/the-10-professions-with-the-highest-suicide-rates/4/



Trust me when I say magnetic fields do have an effect. Till then Ill just be seen as a conspiracy loon until it becomes mainstream :laughing:

But that possible theory aside, I can think of hundreds of other possible jobs that are a lot more depressing. Is my work really that stressful? :blink:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Do you think electricians wind up being people who kill themselves or do people who kill themselves wind up being electricians?

I often wonder this sort of question for many different areas of society.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Top to causes of electrician suicide are mindless power saver and grounding discussions. :laughing:


Permits! The entire permitting process.

And GCs, don't forget the GCs.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Just to add, the suicide rate for dentist is theorized to be so high from past mercury exposure to amalgam fillings. Mercury is a neuro toxin, and like anything that is such changes normal brain function.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Does emf work both ways? 

electrician / suicide candidate

electrician / magnetic personality


???~CS~???


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Well at least we did not make this list.

I am really surprised Police did not make this list.

http://www.businessinsider.com/highest-divorce-rates-by-profession-2010-9?op=1

I am off the Golden Gate Bridge, probably won't be posting for a while.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhARXu3wWDc


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I was on a base once where the gc tried to get us to finish some work for a another EC who killed himself. I thought it was odd at the time. maybe it's not so odd after all ?


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Do you think electricians wind up being people who kill themselves or do people who kill themselves wind up being electricians?
> 
> I often wonder this sort of question for many different areas of society.



Very Zen Frunk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Frunk is a piece of dogcrap who needs to be banned forever off this forum.


----------



## NoSparkSparky (Mar 5, 2012)

As someone who has faced this and beaten it (without prescription aid or therapy) would say being an electrician had very little to do with it. In fact when i was feeling that way in life, going to work was one of the breaks i got and took my mind off of it


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

dronai said:


> I'm surprised "We" made the list


Two electricians, that I worked with, commited suicide in the last weeks of 1982. Their demise was associated with marital issues. Electrical work had nothing to do with it, as neither one of them was overworked.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Well when certain customers get nick names such as peckerhead, azzwhole, fat......, dumb ass , I can see stress is involved.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe the stress comes from having to act like the GC on the job! I've had a number of jobs where I was the one calling some of the other trades to let them know what was going on. THAT CRAZY HO CALLED AGAIN THIS MORNING!:laughing: He said he's got the guys scheduled to hang rock on Monday. The heating contractor isn't ready and when I called him yesterday, he said I was the only one that let's him know what's going on.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Frunk is a piece of dogcrap who needs to be banned forever off this forum.


But how do you really feel Mac?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

JDJ said:


> But how do you really feel Mac?


No words can express my contempt for a scum who takes what does not belong to him.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

in the industrial sector its not the emf that gets to you its the damn bean counting management and wannabe engineers causing you undue stress

management: I dont see why you need a Hilti your only drilling 400 holes in reinforced concrete! this craftsman cordless should do.:wallbash:

engineer: yes its safe to excavate here ( when there is a 12kv trunk buried there) never even checks site documents!:bangin:

i have to deal with f***tards like this all the time

HO. yes you'll find a few like that but not a lot


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

gnuuser said:


> management: I dont see why you need a Hilti your only drilling 400 holes in reinforced concrete! this craftsman cordless should do.:wallbash:
> 
> A favorite was being handed cordless drills and generic hole saws to drill hundreds of holes in raised floor tiles. concrete filled raised floor tiles.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> No words can express my contempt for a scum who takes what does not belong to him.



Fair enough. On a separate note, my cousin was recently gifted with some coffee by a few Hawaiian gentleman after he served as a hunting guide, got me wondering, any way I could paypal you to send some local coffee this way?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> No words can express my contempt for a scum who takes what does not belong to him.


What did I miss? :blink::whistling2:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Permits! The entire permitting process.
> 
> And GCs, don't forget the GCs.


And engineers.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Bad Electrician said:


> Well at least we did not make this list.
> 
> I am really surprised Police did not make this list.
> 
> ...


police have a rather cushy job in this day and age. Of the old days was a much different story.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Well it's Friday & it's been a week

I just don't _feel_ suicidal 

I must be doing_ something _wrong....

~CS~


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Here in Memphis, electricians don't commit suicide, they just get robbed and shot. But I guess you could call it suicide for working in the wrong part of town.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> Top to causes of electrician suicide are mindless power saver and grounding discussions. :laughing:


And all this time I thought it was Ground up or ground down..or E2 flat rate software?:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Just because someone decides to steal copper and turns himself into a carbon track, does not automatically make him an electrician.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

JDJ said:


> Fair enough. On a separate note, my cousin was recently gifted with some coffee by a few Hawaiian gentleman after he served as a hunting guide, got me wondering, any way I could paypal you to send some local coffee this way?


What a coincidence. Not long ago I asked him for some java and got a cup of lava instead. Funny guy he is.


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmmm...I wonder if this article was written somewhere in Colorado? Puff puff pass, lol


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

DriveGuru said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if this article was written somewhere in Colorado? Puff puff pass, lol


Ear!:jester:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

DriveGuru said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if this article was written somewhere in Colorado? Puff puff pass, lol


Reminds me of the poetry carved into the park's picnic table.

Roll, roll, roll your joint
Twist it on the ends
Take a puff that's enough
Pass it to your friends.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

My cousin killed himself last year and he too, was an electrician


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> Here in Memphis, electricians don't commit suicide, they just get robbed and shot. But I guess you could call it suicide for working in the wrong part of town.


That's where the second amendment comes into play. :thumbsup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> My cousin killed himself last year and he too, was an electrician


What did he die from?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> What did he die from?


Death, presumably.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

MTW said:


> Death, presumably.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Let me rephrase.
How did he kill himself?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> What did he die from?


Gunshot to the head


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm not surprised that we're so high up on the list. 

The general publics perception of an electrician is that we're a bunch of lazy overpaid slobs who will make every effort to hack everything we get our grimy hands on. 

Contractors and owners feel as though we should be on site every day from groundbreaking all the way to move in. And we charge way too much for the simple easy work we do. Plus, we never ever get enough done in a day. Lazy slackers, the whole lot of us. 

Further, I don't know about anyone else, but my stress level is quite often in the stratosphere. When I go on a service call, very often it's complex enough that there is no one else at the company who can handle it. This is an enormous responsibility, and one I don't take lightly. 

Then there's engineers who, along with their grossly oversized egos, feel as though I'm some sort of a number, and certainly not an actual human. My sole purpose is to make the engineer look good.....at any and all cost. It's obvious that were it not for the brilliant engineer keeping close watch over me, I would most certainly screw up the entire job to the point that it could not be salvaged. 

In short, we are considered to be at the dead bottom, even a basic laborer is worth far more than we are. 

It amazes me that any of us survives any length of time at all.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

micromind said:


> I'm not surprised that we're so high up on the list.
> 
> The general publics perception of an electrician is that we're a bunch of lazy overpaid slobs who will make every effort to hack everything we get our grimy hands on.
> 
> ...


But wait until they need power. Then we are gods! :thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Electricians who commit suicide are usually tied up with booze, drugs, and debt. It isn't the job, its what happens after the job is done for the day that sits at the bottom of all this.


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

Electricians are a different breed of cat, in my opinion.
I've never met an electrician who could be considered "normal" in my entire life, myself included.


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Electricians who commit suicide are usually tied up with booze, drugs, and debt. It isn't the job, its what happens after the job is done for the day that sits at the bottom of all this.


 I think that holds true for most occupations.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

ampman66 said:


> I think that holds true for most occupations.


Agreed. Tying it to electrical work is farcical. The only correlation I can manage is the fact that money moves thru the hands of electricians in large quantities than ''regular'' folk, and that is how the vice gets funded.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Triple Crown Surfing is on Mac


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

All of the jobs listed in the article are high stress jobs & not everyone can handle it.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

8V71 said:


> What a coincidence. Not long ago I asked him for some java and got a cup of lava instead. Funny guy he is.



So you're saying we're at the mercy of Macs sense of humor. :wallbash:


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> My cousin killed himself last year and he too, was an electrician



Had a former apprentice who killed himself last year . No one would have ever thought he'd be the one to do so.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

A very good friend of my dad's was a former marine with a wooden leg. he had an incredibly beautiful wife (last time I saw her was at my parents' new years party sometime in the late 60s when I was 10 or 12 yrs old, she was wearing a tin foil miniskirt). anyhow, many years later dad told me he blew his brains out after all the kids had left home and started lives of their own. he told me that the guy had also had his junk blown off at the same time he lost his leg. Can't say I blame him, although I'm sure others feel differently about it. 

There are many reasons why people end it, and a lot of them aren't bad - I really don't feel like it should be illegal, just a personal choice. I know that if I get sick from cancer or something like that I'm gonna start sky diving, and I've told my wife as much.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

JDJ said:


> Had a former apprentice who killed himself last year . No one would have ever thought he'd be the one to do so.


 There are a couple apprentices here I worry about. (trenching issues)



wildleg said:


> A very good friend of my dad's was a former marine with a wooden leg.* he had an incredibly beautiful wife* (last time I saw her was at my parents' new years party sometime in the late 60s when I was 10 or 12 yrs old, she was wearing a tin foil miniskirt). anyhow, many years later dad told me he blew his brains out after all the kids had left home and started lives of their own. he told me that the guy *had also had his junk blown off at the same time he lost his leg*. Can't say I blame him, although I'm sure others feel differently about it.


 That's a bad combination


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I once asked a terminal cancer patient what else we could do for him, and he looked me square in the eye and said _'gotta gun?' _ 

It was a profound moment , making me rethink euthanasia 

~CS~


----------

